# VCR tape images are rolling



## wino1 (Mar 12, 1999)

Suddenly my tapes after recording on the VCR are rolling badly on playback. This is happening individually on my TWO VCRs. I can do any combination of old or new tape, and any VCR and TV and this is still happening. Oddly, some of my previously recorded tapes work OK while others roll.
What a frustrating situation!!


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

I keep telling my mother to get a DVR and replace the tapes. I'm telling you the same thing.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I just got a new Olevia 42" 1080p HDTV, and I could only get one of three VCR's to work properly on it. Don't know what the deal was, but there was some sort of compatibility issue. I'd have to think that a nice DVD would be the correct answer.


----------



## UOGAddict (Nov 12, 2007)

What's a VCR?


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

UOGAddict said:


> What's a VCR?


How old are you?? LOL


----------



## wino1 (Mar 12, 1999)

How do I view my 100 old VCR tapes?

Would appreciate a serious reply.

I am old enuf to have bought a Timex Sinclair computer for $25 and to build Heathkits.(I started even earlier with crystal radios)


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Without more information, I will assume that you just need a VCR to view them....LOL


----------



## wino1 (Mar 12, 1999)

I spent hours yesterday at Best Buy, Circuit City,Radio Shack and Target. They do not have stand-alone VCRS anymore. The combos are not too appealing. If I can find one on the internet and it also fails to work properly I will then have 3 VCRS that don't work.

I am wondering if hooking up my new LCD TV is somehow reducing the signal strength from my cable and causing problems for my VCRs. Is there a way to boost the CAble TV signal?

Thanks for your continued help.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Give Ebay a try....


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Plug in camcorder in VCR and start with rec. Is the picture ok from that source.


----------



## wino1 (Mar 12, 1999)

Thanks, good idea, but don't have camcorder (never even had a movie camera!)
Am wondering if cable provider has done something to their signal such as weakening it.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

you may be recieving a weak signal due to many reasons. by chance do you have a splitter on that line coming in?? if so try connecting it before the splitter to see what happens. also you could ask the cable company to check in coming signal strength.


----------



## wino1 (Mar 12, 1999)

Yes there is more than one splitter. I am going to ask the cable co. to check.
Thanks


----------

